# Wow --- Dexedrine IR is mighty potent stuff



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

So I tried some Dexedrine IR 5mg before a family event last night (I wanted a change from the Ritalin IR) and couldn't use adderall that late in the day of course... What a bad buzz, i was very jittery and off. That may also be cuz I took an adderall XR at 9am that morning (which has 2 timed release doses). So may have been too much stimulation. But nonetheless it was potent and I felt it. Maybe the dose was too high. 

Also WTH did I take it at 630pm -- I figured it would be out of my system in 3-5 hours but was wired until past 3am. Very strange from an IR, since Ritalin usually leaves within 1-4 hours at the max. Seems very potent... 

Just wanted to share. I still like adderall XR best amongst all the stims, it has a smooth onset /offset, and the levo-amphetamine portion really seems to help get things moving...

And get this --- when I saw my pdoc and asked why they don't have adderall IR here in Canada, he said no problem, just open the case, crush the beads, and voila you have adderall IR haha. What a cool dude :clap


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

you got some pretty sexy meds 

I prefer Addy XR over any other stimulant, but when times call for short acting, I usually roll with Dex.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

l-amphetamine is very good stuff for social anxiety, unfortunately in my country the only way to get it is indirectly, from selegiline metabolites. No Addy avaible.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks doc, you got some pretty sexy meds yourself 

Sounds like a good plan..



Dr House said:


> you got some pretty sexy meds
> 
> I prefer Addy XR over any other stimulant, but when times call for short acting, I usually roll with Dex.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks john, good to know about the l-amph.. Too bad its not available in your country. Do you use selegline instead ??



JohnG said:


> l-amphetamine is very good stuff for social anxiety, unfortunately in my country the only way to get it is indirectly, from selegiline metabolites. No Addy avaible.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

I used it, but definitely not worth a try if your aim is to get l-amp/l-meth, their productions is very low compared with the total amount of the substance per se.

Btw, for what I can recall worked fine :yes


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Second that, Very nice meds :yes. A while ago a friend with ADHD was given those as well as dexedrine spansles. So one day we decided to take some, Its definately very potent stuff. Blew my head off my shoulders, I didnt expect much from it but thats definately not the case. Regardless I like the IR ones alot better. The spansles didnt really do anything, and I never felt like eating.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

hanzsolo said:


> So I tried some Dexedrine IR 5mg


Hi Hanz. I noticed that wellbutrin helps _only_ for anhedonia/depression part of the ADHD-PI, focus and working memory are fixed _ONLY_ with Dopamine releaser. Re-uptake inhibition seems to fail, at least in my case.

I should very glad if you share your experience too.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting john, will def share my experiences... It isn't always so easy since I mix and match so many things, but will do my best 

Dr House, how much dex do you take ??


----------

